# Questions for vw techs about the 2.5



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

so basically i super paranoid about my 2007 2.5 timing chain. my engine is a BGQ. today i had 2 different dealers listen to my car. both dealers claim that they have never seen a chain go bad on 2007 and up. that the issues laid with 2005 and 2006 cars. that in 2007 that vw changed distributors of said chain. and the reason my my car was louder then 08 and up is because is 08 new said distributor redesigned just the tentioner again. That i have nothing to worry about with the guides or tentioner. my car is still under warranty for till 111351 miles and i have almost 12,000 to go before its out. i asked both what the slight tick was i hear and they claim its the injectors that you can hear them pulsate. that its a normal thing. is there any truth to this?i was told that they would check it and charge me 115 diagnostic if nothing was wrong by both said dealers. also when i got talking about belt replacement with the one dealer. he claimed my water pump is on the front of the motor under header and had a different belt. i was under the impression that the serpentine belt and the a/c belt also did the water pump. Am i wrong to assume this is there a third belt?with my luck i just dont want my chain to go and wipe out my engine after my warranty's are up. any info on topic would be appreciated.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

if you hear a loud rattle noise i would do all the chains and guides, the waterpump ran on the serpt belt and is on the side of the engine like a vr6 motor, these motors are strong but with that many miles i would do the chains and guides as soon as you can, the timimg chain be checked at your vw dealership with the scan tool


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

how can they check the chain with a scanner? im curious i have a vagcom and see no codes.as i stated 2 dealers claim the chain is the new style and sound i hear are normal. i still have over 11,000 miles on warranty. more then likely ill pay the diagnostic fee before its up and have it checked over. but if you could shed some light on how to check with vcds would be great to have some factual info to hit dealer with to get this done under warranty.


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

hopefully means something to someone.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

doesnt show check mvb 91, 92, 93, 94 

you should see a field the has a degree's it should be between -/+ 5 degree's


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

vrsick147 said:


> doesnt show check mvb 91, 92, 93, 94
> 
> you should see a field the has a degree's it should be between -/+ 5 degree's


i fixed both from private. what do you think?




Sent from inside my mkv.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

dont rev the car check 91 all value's should be checked at idle


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

vrsick147 said:


> dont rev the car check 91 all value's should be checked at idle


ok i will post up what you want in 5 minutes only value 91.


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wolfsburg007 said:


> ok i will post up what you want in 5 minutes only value 91.


here you go shot 2 videos and took screen captures instead of cell camera. so its crystal clear.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

your timing is ok


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

vrsick147 said:


> your timing is ok


so then im just being paranoid about the chains. lol i cant believe the tick is the injectors. i mean sounds same for past 50,000 since i bought it. just with 11,000 miles left on warranty i get paranoid. so maybe to be safe before it expires ill have them rip it open to check guides and tentioners. they want a diagnostic fee to do it. but if anything is a mis. then i pay nothing. thankyou for a little piece of mind.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

try using different oil, and if you want use MoS2 or ceratech from Liqui Moly... it will quiet down the engine a bit and other awesome side effects.

Also, try doing an oil analysis, it will show how the engine life is.

Lastly, if it were the chain, you'd hear a can of marbles sound...


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> try using different oil, and if you want use MoS2 or ceratech from Liqui Moly... it will quiet down the engine a bit and other awesome side effects.
> 
> Also, try doing an oil analysis, it will show how the engine life is.
> 
> Lastly, if it were the chain, you'd hear a can of marbles sound...


ya sadly being still under warranty for awhile i always let dealer change the oil. the used mobile 1 synthetic. but i just ordered a can of mos2 to add to it at my next oil change...also have a blackstone oil analyst kit on its way ...


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you bud, same model car same year. I've read up on this stuff over and over again and what i've boiled it down to is that its not so much the chain or the guides that go, but rather the tensioner. There were two guys on this forum that tackled this on their own. 1st guy i believe took the motor out and replaced the chains and guides and when he did the side by side comparison of the chains the older one seemed a bit stretched. The other guy just did a complete motor swap but took the engine apart to take pics of the internals. He discovered that the tensioner wasn't engaging fully which cause the slack that caused the chain to skip teeth. Another guy, but i believe this was from a VR6 motor, which the timing set up is somewhat similar to ours shows that the cam sprockets were worn down therefore causing the chain to skip. Long story short ive seen mom and pop shop vw techs do the chain swap as preventative whereas dealers tend to shy away from it.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

We could really use a timing chain DIY. Part of the reason I bought the Bentley manual was for that maintenance item when I start creeping up to the 200k mark, but there is nothing on it. :banghead:


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

Alan have you done your chain? I've come to the conclusion I'm just going to pay the 115 before my warranty is up have it checked for piece off mind. In about another 9,000 miles. 

Sent from inside my mkv.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

I haven't done mine. Had the car checked out just before my 100k extended ran out and it was fine.


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

A1an said:


> I haven't done mine. Had the car checked out just before my 100k extended ran out and it was fine.


 Ya what I'm thinking I'll do. They claim it's lifetime. I'm not chipped price of gas don't plan on it. Intake exhaust about it. So if she checks fine. I'll let her ride. If it goes new engines cheaper. 

Sent from inside my mkv.


----------



## katzen (Aug 5, 2007)

Not trying to sound too abrasive, but if you think that the dealer is going to rip apart your motor to check the timing chains for an hour of diag, you're mistaken. The fact that the car is in warranty is irrelevant. They need some sort of reason to open it up, otherwise the cost of labor/tear down might not be covered. This isn't going to happen without excessive noise or a CEL brought on by timing faults. This coming from a former VW and Audi dealer tech.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Don't mean to hijack the thread but do you guys know if newer 2.5L motors can go 150,000 miles before the timing chains, guides and tensioner service is required? 

How much do dealers charge for a complete timing job (both chains, guides, tensioner) ?


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread but do you guys know if newer 2.5L motors can go 150,000 miles before the timing chains, guides and tensioner service is required?
> 
> How much do dealers charge for a complete timing job (both chains, guides, tensioner) ?


If you have to ask.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

donjuan1jr said:


> If you have to ask.


99 cents??? Because that's how much it costs VW to make them!!!


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Honestly warranty time for a timing chain is a ton, so doing it for a customer will be expensive...

the parts arent cheap either ~8-900 ish bux.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

donjuan1jr said:


> Honestly warranty time for a timing chain is a ton, so doing it for a customer will be expensive...
> 
> the parts arent cheap either ~8-900 ish bux.


Parts aren't quite that much: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Engine/Timing/Timing_Chain_Kit/ES2207809/

And that is for the VW parts, its ~$150 less for aftermarket.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

The old chain problems were resolved. Relax.

Even if your chains are screwed, its thousands in parts considering your dif, chains, clutch, flywheel, etc all "should" be replaced at same time.


Standard 36k warranty protects 99% of owners from manufacturer problems. Even the old vr6 w/weak chain guides lasted 150k, which was considered "bad" chain life.


----------

